# ISPConfig 3 Demo?



## Kayaro (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mir ISPConfig3 gerne mal ansehen, finde jedoch keine DEMO

Ist euch da etwas bekannt?


----------



## Falcon37 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi, mir ist nicht bekannt das eine Demo von ISPConfig 3 online ist, aber eine Demo für die Version 2 findet man hier: http://www.ispconfig.org/demo.htm


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

Es gibt zur Zeit noch keine ISPConfig 3 Demo. Für eine Demo muss man das Sytem immer etwas umschreiben damit es nicht ganz so schnell kaputtgespielt werden kann, ohne Backens funktioniert und nicht jeder Witzbold das Admin PW ändern kann... Dazu hatte ich aber noch keine Zeit.


----------

